# John North Willys bicycle article - Got the Cover!



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 12, 2021)

I was fortunate to connect with the good people at 'The Dispatcher' magazine earlier this year which led to the opportunity to write an article dedicated to one of my favorite bicycles and even see it printed on the cover. 

Hopefully the quality is such that you can read it without straining your eyes too terribly.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 12, 2021)

Outstanding, Jesse!
Way to spread the word.
Now every Jeep collector is going to be looking for a Willy’s bicycle. Lol!


----------



## ccmerz (Aug 12, 2021)

Or the $1000. Rambler bicycle........


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 12, 2021)

Loved the article/research..amazing work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 12, 2021)

Thanks guys, I didn't get to do layout and there are a couple flubs due to the transition from an open office doc to print but overall I'm happy with how it turned out.


----------



## JoeBass (Aug 12, 2021)

Fantastic! Thanks for posting it here!


----------



## stezell (Aug 12, 2021)

Always impressed with your knowledge and finds my friend. Keep them coming young man and I know you will have so much knowledge to pass on to young William.


----------



## cr250mark (Aug 12, 2021)

Great stuff Jessie with nice detail and follow up
Tastefully done To feel like a original Article right out of the 1890’s
FYI : period imagery of the fine chap circumferenced in the early
Framework is a great closing touch
Just put me back 125 years
Always like reading the original Bicycle sales pamphlets as they can be found
They used words and descriptions to put you on that bike before you owned it.   Got to Love it.
Mark


----------



## JoeBass (Aug 12, 2021)

Was that top tube protector original to the bike? If not, what did you use? I was wondering what was used for that back in the day.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 12, 2021)

JoeBass said:


> Was that top tube protector original to the bike? If not, what did you use? I was wondering what was used for that back in the day.



That is an original 19th century buffer - I think I have an advert somewhere but can't find it at the moment- rubber with a spring metal core


----------



## JoeBass (Aug 12, 2021)

Wow, how cool!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 13, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Outstanding, Jesse!
> Way to spread the word.
> Now every Jeep collector is going to be looking for a Willy’s bicycle. Lol!



Thank you Marty! Kind words, what would I do without my supportive friends?
Though you are likely right, gotta wonder how many Willys Jeep guys just added a new holy grail to their collecting goals.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 13, 2021)

ccmerz said:


> Or the $1000. Rambler bicycle........



There have been a handful of commissioned "art" bicycles made privately but certainly in the vein of the Tiffany & Co bicycles. 
Sadly they were likely seen as such novel creations and had such over the top embellishments they were really museum specimens from day 1 at a time when bicycles were not in museums, at least not history museums. 
Another favorite quasi hypothetical bicycle of mine : The $10,000 Elgin King tandem!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 13, 2021)

Goldenindian said:


> Loved the article/research..amazing work. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks fellas! hopefully there weren't too many upset Jeep owners when their rag showed up with a bicycle on the cover.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 13, 2021)

cr250mark said:


> Great stuff Jessie with nice detail and follow up
> Tastefully done To feel like a original Article right out of the 1890’s
> FYI : period imagery of the fine chap circumferenced in the early
> Framework is a great closing touch
> ...



Ohhhh Flattery will get you everywhere Mark!  Thank you my friend, kind words and encouraging as I felt pretty silly seeing myself at the end of the article at first glance. I too miss the days when writing was up to the standard of Victorian era bicycle catalogs but at least we can all revel in nostalgia together!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 15, 2021)

I had a couple folks ask so I figured I would post here that in case anyone is interested in ordering a copy here is a link:









						The Dispatcher Summer 2021 — The Dispatcher Magazine and Holy Toledo Calendars
					

Reader’s Rides - 1945 CJ-2A  History - The Stratton LIft  Feature Story - Independence: The Many Threads in a Jeep Technical Development  Cover Story - The ‘Willys Special’ a 1895 Willys Bicycle  Flashback Fotos - CJ-2A Fire Jeep  Events - The Spring WIllys Reunion




					www.dispatchermagazine.com
				




Thanks for all the support folks!
Here's hoping this is a step toward seeing the bicycles we love exhibited to an audience of folks that don't know they love bicycles yet.


----------



## pelletman (Aug 28, 2021)

That is a fabulous find Jesse.  I learned to drive on a 59 Willy's Jeep wagon.  You and I are gonna need to have a talk about early bike history....


----------

